# Slow or No Load of MartialTalk.com



## Rich Parsons (Dec 10, 2006)

It has taken me over 9 minutes to get this site to load. 5:06 PM now. 

The site would not load as www.martialtalk.com or www.martialtalk.com/forums although I could load other sister sites to MT. 

I also could go anywhere else on the web and get almost instant loads. 


Just an FYI


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## exile (Dec 10, 2006)

Ditto. There was about a half an hour window when this happened--- took me 10 minutes or so to load, or to change to different fora---now it seems fine. Just a statistical strangeness, a local peak, everyone trying to get on at once?


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 10, 2006)

Loaded fine for me


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 10, 2006)

MartialTalk is on a different server than our other forums. Based on the logs, it looks like a spike in server load caused the web service to fail. Server is setup to monitor for this and restart things as needed. Just takes a few minutes to work things out.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 10, 2006)

Worked just fine a second ago!


----------

